# Cheap fs enduro bike?



## Freeride05 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi, I want to get an enduro MTB bike because from what I hear they can handle mountain terrain and big drops and jumps. Right? And this is exactly what I need. So is there any enduro MTB bike you would recommend between $2000/$1500. I am new to the hobby and don't plan on upgrading the bike for 2 or 3 years so I need it to be reliable and strong. I want an fs bike and I DON'T want used. I need it to be capable of handling BIG jumps and drops. I would appreciate all the help I can get.


----------



## termhn (Oct 11, 2014)

Have you done free ride style riding before? If you expect to hop on the bike and start jumping like the pros you might be disappointed... That said there's a couple options. I would recommend looking at used (why are you so opposed to it?), but if you're sure you want new, this could be a possibility...

http://www.fezzari.com/all-mountain/alta-peak-2014


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

An Enduro bike is becoming the do it all ride. With improved geometries, they're good climbers and can handle downhill and some park riding as well. So if you want a do it all kind of bike, then an Enduro would be a good choice. Unfortunately, "cheap" and "enduro bike" don't go together. Many of them start at around $3000.

That Fezzari doesn't look like a bad deal, but for me, I'd like at least a 34mm stanchion fork for rugged riding. At 140mm of travel, its probably more of an All Mountain bike than an Enduro. If you're going to be riding trails while throwing in park riding here and there, then an all-mountain bike would work just as well. I've taken my 140mm travel bike to Northstar and although it got a bit sketchy it some areas, it held up just fine. Just don't expect to be a speed demon down a tough technical section.

You can probably find a good deal on a Norco Range A 7.2 if there is an LBS around you. They retail for $2200 so if you can get one in that $2000 range, its a pretty nice bike.

Range Alu - Enduro - Mountain - Bikes - Norco Bicycles


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Motobecane Fantom 6x6


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

That Range will be hard to beat for $2200.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

It's currently a very basic website (and I mean VERY basic), but the Deore versions should come just below $2k (for customers outside EU - with VAT deducted): Wildcard Cycles

Marko

Edit: Shipping to the US is $100.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

OP - find yourself a good solid used 6" travel bike. Don't spend a ton until you know you will actually like it.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

Agree with LCW. I always liked the older 2005 Specialized S-Works enduro (or plain enduro models). I feel like they're still relevant and probably could find one of those on the cheaper end of the spectrum to start. Lots of really good bikes from 5-10 years ago for that matter. Personally I think it would be cool to build up one of those frames with some beefy suspension ie. Fox 36 and RP23 with propedal and progress from there...


----------



## Tonlocvw (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. But I am looking for used. Just hard to know what is decent bc of all the bike brands. I'm trying to stick with the major ones so I know they will last. Trying to stay 2011 or newer. Pinkbike is ok but shipping makes it about that same as finding a deal at a bike shop.


----------



## Skins45 (Jul 31, 2015)

Save another couple hundred and just get this. I just bought one for AM purposes and cannot be happier. One negative that you will see is the head tube angle "only" being 68deg. For you, this won't be a problem at all since you're new-ish to the AM game. It will let you climb better while sacrificing only little on the downhill. Components are awesome for the $2k price. Only change I made to the bike immediately was to a 32T 1x10 drivetrain, which was easy since only crankset/guide are necessary (the rear is already good to go).

Breezer Repack Pro


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Check with your LBS and see if they have any demo bikes available to buy. I know most shops get new demos every year or so and usually have good deals on the used ones. Plus, this way you know it will be serviced properly. I just got a killer deal on a Giant Trance advanced SX this way. Plus I'm techincally the first owner of the bike so full warranty applies to me as well.


----------

